# Dry aged beef bones question



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I ran across some dry aged dog bones at Homeland, that's what they were labeled. I know beef is beef but would that make any difference? And they are huge, I am thinking of taking the meat cleaver to them and halving them. The price was good so I would like your all's opinion! Thanks! Yes, I would feed them raw!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I wouldn't. You don't know what preservatives are in those bones. Dry bones are not good, aged or not, preserved or not. These are not "raw" bones.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

I agree, dry bones could splinter and impact, I wouldn't do it.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

I wondered if the aging process would make them dry. Oh well, I didn't pay too much for them! I'll go downtown to the meat market and see if they have any just regular old meaty bones!


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

You can hand them out and take them away if the dogs are cracking them.

I don't give my dogs any food from China, so origin would be a big issue for me. Unfortunately, it seems to have really cut down on the available treats for my dogs.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

These bones were from Oklahoma so I didn't worry about origin, I hate giving the dogs anything from China too! Just didn't know if dry aging would affect them at all. I found some large marrow bones marked down yesterday from the local market, 1.00 for 5 really good meaty bones and they loved them. They were labeled "soup bones". Hopefully those will become a regular things at the this market.


----------



## ChristopherReed (Jan 21, 2011)

I am not a fan of feeding bones to dogs what so ever, or rawhide for that matter. After two dogs had to have expensive (1300, 2200$) surgeries to remove bones and rawhide from their stomachs and intestines.. I quit doing it all together. Yes, we fed them bones for lots of years, and some of our other dogs didnt have a problem eating anything.. But it only took two times to end it. ANd our pets are our family, so... I wont take that risk again.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

We do not do rawhide, pig ears or chew hooves. My dogs need something to chew on besides tree limbs, toilet paper rolls and newspaper. I gave them each one yesterday and they ate the marrow out of the center plus took all the meat off. They did not eating the bones themselves, they eat chew hooves and pig ears like candy. I am going to watch them and give them one every 2 or 3 days to see how they do.


----------

